# excision anal skin tag via electrocautery



## vkratzer (Jun 2, 2009)

If the surgeon excises an anal skin tag using electocautery, would the correct code be 46922 or 46220?

Thanks for your help

Vicky


----------



## sebera (Jun 2, 2009)

*Skin Tag removal*

Vicky
I tried a few different ways with our coding software and it comes up 46220 each time.  I hope this helps.

Tammy


----------



## vkratzer (Jun 2, 2009)

Thank you Tammy.  Can you give me an example of when I would use 46922?

Vicky


----------

